

Jones, others, face copyright infringement lawsuit from 2 leading publishers - dmils4
http://murrayledger.com/news/jones-others-face-copyright-infringement-lawsuit-from-leading-publishers-in/article_2c0ecb58-0478-11e2-8b29-001a4bcf887a.html

======
dmils4
Pretty nuts - the former manager of CollegeBookRenter.com, a textbook selling
website, is being accused of counterfeit textbooks.

